# ABT - Abbott Laboratories listed on NYSE



## shulink (11 December 2010)

ABT Stock Analysis
ABT - Abbott Laboratories listed on NYSE.
ABT - Sector: Healthcare, Industry: Major Drugs.
ABT gain 0.86% on 12/09/10.
ABT is trading in the range of $46.03 - $52.13 in the past 30 days.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for ABT.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for ABT.
ABT formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for ABT.
ABT formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume decrease over 5% for ABT.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: -3.06%
Tuesday: -0.41%
Wednesday: -1.66%
Thursday: -0.35%
Friday: -3.26%
It is a bullish stock that worth to watch for short term trading.


----------

